# Recherche heureux possesseur d'un ipad2



## Benj2 (17 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,
si vous avez un ipad 2, merci de me contacter en privé.

Merci,
Benj


----------



## Thr_ju (17 Mars 2011)

Salut,

Si c'est pour des renseignements sur la bête, ça peut être intéressant de les faire partager à la communauté... En tout cas moi qui compte l'acheter ça m'intéresse.


----------



## pepeye66 (17 Mars 2011)

Benj2 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> si vous avez un ipad 2, merci de me contacter en privé.
> 
> Merci,
> Benj



Et si on n'en a pas...On te contacte comment ?


----------



## Zash_FX (18 Mars 2011)

Moi j'en ai un. Quelles sont tes questions ??


----------



## Lefenmac (19 Mars 2011)

Benj2 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> si vous avez un ipad 2, merci de me contacter en privé.
> 
> Merci,
> Benj



si tout le monde envisageait un forum de la même manière n'y aurait plus qu'à fermer boutique....


----------



## Padawanlady (19 Mars 2011)

Lefenmac a dit:


> si tout le monde envisageait un forum de la même manière n'y aurait plus qu'à fermer boutique....



Je compatis !


----------

